# smok Close one



## Nailedit77 (4/11/16)

Size: 78x55x22mm
Battery Capacity: 1800mAh
Resistance Range: 0.1Ω-3Ω (VW) / 0.06Ω-2Ω (TC)
Temperature Range: 450℉


----------

